# Top 5 Debuts from the 2016 New York Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com

​


> *The press days of the 2016 New York Auto Show are all wrapped up, and although it was a somewhat quiet show with no real blockbuster debuts, there were a handful of significant reveals here.*
> 
> The New York event has a tough time because it is the first show after the Geneva Motor Show, where Bugattis and Lamborghinis come out to play. Geneva is a hard act to follow. But still, here are the Top 5 debuts from this year’s New York Auto Show.


Read more about the Top 5 Debuts from the 2016 New York Auto Show at AutoGuide.com.


----------

